# my new ebike build, I love it



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

1X9 drivetrain. This is the E-BikeKit internal geared hub motor. top speed 31 mph on the flats. This is my 1st ebike.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

If possible you might want to put the battery in the front triangle. If you have a blowout doing that 31mph on flat ground you will appreciate having done this. Think tail wagging the dog. There have been instances of failure also carrying batteries on that type of seatpost rack that has no struts. As stealthy as you want to make it, the controller needs good air flow to stay within its temp limit. Looks like the front sponge has some disc mounts and you might want to put a disc there to increase your braking power. 

The good part about DIY is that there is always room for improvement if you are in to that sort of thing.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Nice looking installation and superb motor. I installed that motor with a slower "wind" on a three-wheeler that was crafted from a Mongoose fat bike and it's going strong. Whenever possible I use triangle packs on DIY e-bikes, but that's personal preference since the bikes are ridden on rough trails and I can insulate the battery from shock.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

I thought the bike would be way off balance however since some of my body weight is forward the bike hardly wants to lift the front end. You do bring up many good points and I will try what you suggest...thank you. The rack seems to be solid so far, I have the quick release cranked down pretty snug. I have considered using the provided rack with the struts. I think I have the hardware included with the kit to move everything to the front frame. Sure is fun messing with other bikers that flip out when I keep pace with them at a distance. The ebikes on the showroom floors look so integrated that is what I was shooting for. I do have multiple other regular bikes, this ebike makes me feel like a kid again...I am near 60 years old. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

fos'l said:


> Nice looking installation and superb motor. I installed that motor with a slower "wind" on a three-wheeler that was crafted from a Mongoose fat bike and it's going strong. Whenever possible I use triangle packs on DIY e-bikes, but that's personal preference since the bikes are ridden on rough trails and I can insulate the battery from shock.


 I use the bike on the road only....so far, I am worried about the weight balance. The motor has descent acceleration from a dead stop especially when I assist with pedaling in a high gear.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

I thought about installing a front disc brake, just creeps me out to not have disc brakes front and back. As far as I know, No room back there for one, E-BikeKit guy said no way. I am running UST tubeless tires with orange sealant but I am changing over to dedicated e bike tires. My rear tire is wearing out fast:eekster: live and learn


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I have a 30+ mph rear-hubbie with "V" brakes and haven't had a problem. You might consider Schwalbe Marathon+ tires which have a layer of foam under the thread. Three years, no flats with them.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

yes indeed the Schwalbe tires are on my radar. The V brakes seem to be good enough for commuting and mild off road shyte. For the time being I ordered Bontrager hardcase tires at $29.00 a piece. I hear good things about those tyres.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Other thing to consider is Kool Stop pads when yours need replacing.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

fos'l said:


> Other thing to consider is Kool Stop pads when yours need replacing.


 I hear that, you would think the OEM XT pads would be ok....not so far.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bigwheel said:


> If possible you might want to put the battery in the front triangle. If you have a blowout doing that 31mph on flat ground you will appreciate having done this. Think tail wagging the dog. There have been instances of failure also carrying batteries on that type of seatpost rack that has no struts. As stealthy as you want to make it, the controller needs good air flow to stay within its temp limit. Looks like the front sponge has some disc mounts and you might want to put a disc there to increase your braking power.
> 
> The good part about DIY is that there is always room for improvement if you are in to that sort of thing.


 what do you mean by failure?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

jupiter58 said:


> I hear that, you would think the OEM XT pads would be ok....not so far.


XT brake pads are very good, if it's not stopping well it needs adjusting, not new pads.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Those carriers are notorious for developing fatigue cracks and snapping off under the weight of a decent range battery. There are more ill effects from that location of battery than doing wheelies: I would be concerned about how it handled at speed when turning and braking simultaneously.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

I am going to install the OEM rack that came with the kit. Thanks guys


----------

